# Cinematic Orchestration Released



## fido94 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

The Cinematic Orchestration course have been officially released:
http://www.thinkspaceonline.com/co/

Check it out. I'm already signed-up :D


----------



## bluejay (Dec 8, 2009)

Good man. I beta-tested the course and it's very good!


----------



## Blackster (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice, that sounds very good (and also affordable)!

@bluejay: would you mind to give some more information about the course. Of course I mean your personal point of view, not what is mentioned on their website already


----------



## fido94 (Dec 8, 2009)

Check out this thread. James was kind enough to provide some insights there

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13991

I actually received the materials and I am super excited to begin. 

Compared to the Berklee classes, it's reasonably priced, seems more thorough and you get something to keep (DVDs, manual, scores). It does not have the flexible 1:1 attention and interaction that you might get with Berklee but I think it's worth it nevertheless.

Cheers.


----------



## Blackster (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks fido94 ! Obviously I missed that threat.


----------



## bluejay (Dec 9, 2009)

The Cinematic Orchestration course does include some 1:1 tuition. You are assigned a tutor and they mark your assignments very thoroughly. They are usually happy to exchange emails between assignments as well.

Finally you can usually email Guy or Rachel who run the course.

Also they run occassional live seminars which are a lot of fun (although they can be nerve-wracking if you're submitting assignments). These seminars are usually in the south of England.


----------



## Ed (Dec 10, 2009)

I havent seen the course but I do know that Guy's video tuorials are fun and engaging and I remember seeing some unfinished things in the office when I was there. Im sure its very usefull!


----------

